# Should I get another dog , and which breed??



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys !! My gsd (Sam) is 5 months now , I am thinking about getting another puppy or should I wait and get another one after sam is 1 year old ? Please give advice what you guys think ? 
If yes, what breed ...I was thinking about rotweiler or labrador . Thank you in advance for your help !!


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey buddy. Had the same thing at the SAME age!! haha there are lots of threads about this exact subject. 

Generally, the answer is no. GSDs as they grow sometimes don't end up being good with other dogs living with them. Furthermore, you will now have to start doing 3 times the work!!

They say 2 dogs is 3 times the work because you gotta socialize them apart, and together; you gotta train them separately, and together; then you gotta make sure they get excersise and food (often feeding is done separate because they will get crabby about food!!)

Are you ready to do 3+ times the work?? 

If you are at a place in your life where you can handle all that, there are several good articles you should read before getting a second dog. I will place a link here in a second. 

Now, if after _ALL _this you _STILL_ want a second dog, then go to the rescue agency. Ask a member there to consult with you and find a good dog who your dog gets a long with, and would be a good match for you. Don't just randomly bring a dog home, that could end up being horrible. 

It's best IMHO to get a second dog after the first one is fully grown/trained.

Again, PLEASE take the 2 minutes to read the articles im about to send the links too. They could save you a lot of trouble and heart ache.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It is much easier to train a second puppy, when puppy #1 is fully trained and solid. Puppy #2 will follow by example. I currently have dogs that have never blown off a recall. They just don't realize that was ever an option.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html

Ok read the articles mentioned in the comment on the bottom of the page from MaggieRoseLee


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

An easy-going breed would probably be your best bet. Some breeds just tend not to get along with other dogs (GSDs are usually one of these breeds). So while each individual dog is different, if you want to get a breed that is known for having issues / aggression with other dogs, you should definitely get an adult. That way you already know what issues they have, if any.

Butters has played with a lot of different dogs and is a total social butterfly, but she seems to get on best with dogs that are known for being "friendly", i.e. labs, goldens. She was also great friends with a blue heeler, but I don't know much about that breed, so I can't say much more on that.

Just my 2 cents on the subject. And definitely listen to all of the good advice you've gotten above.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I almost made that mistake when she was 9 months old when I thought things were so easy. NOT! She then got into full blown adolescence and I needed every minute for her training and exercise, trust me; don't!. Next year she will 2.5 and then I will get a new pup. Looking back I dodged that bullet by canceling that awesome pup. There will be another awesome pup.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

1 puppy is very expensive, 2 puppies is extremely expensive, their 1st year of life includes several visits to the vet for shots and check ups and that's a lot of money.

Also keep in mind that as they get older senior dogs can be very, very expensive and you will have 2 of them and unfortunately you could lose them within months of each other and that is incredibly heartbreaking.

It is best that you have 1 puppy right now, raise it, train it, bond with it and then when it's around 2-3 years old you can get another puppy. Because one puppy might be easier to train and catch on quicker and the other one might need a lot more work and a lot more of your time. It's not fair to split your time between 2 puppies that deserve to have your full attention while they are growing up.

As for what breed would be best, I think Dobermans, Dalmatians, Siberian Huskys, Border Collies, Australian Shepherds and Rottweilers are a great match for GSDs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would absolutely wait for another puppy. If you want two dogs, maybe consider a rescue that is 3-6 years old?


----------

